# USB Übertragungsrate?



## marcoX (4. April 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte gerne bzw. bin gerade dabei, einige Daten von einem Linux (Suse9.3) Rechner 
mittels USB-Stick auf einen Windows Rechner zu kopieren. Was ansich ja kein
Problem wäre, wäre da nicht das Problem der Übertragungsrate.
Ich habe sehr gestaunt, als ich sah, dass Linux die Daten von 9.7 KB/s - max. 50 KB/s
überträgt. Also bräuchte ein File mit 1.5 GB mind. 8 Stunden! Woow!

Klar, es ist ein USB 2.0 - Stick und der Rechner hat noch die alte Version, aber
kann das wirklich sein oder stimmt da etwas bei den Einstellungen am Linux Rechner nicht?

Wäre für eine Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Marco


----------

